# iJoy maxo, my first review...



## Atsbitscrisp (31/10/16)

Yay! Was out for lunch today and returned home to find a bright yellow package greeting me. A very big thank you goes out to @Heaven Gifts for this mod as it was won in a giveaway competition. The delivery was super fast and professional.


In it, I found myself a brand new iJoy MAXO mod. The packaging is nice and clean with very little fussiness. In your box, you will find the mod, a charging/software update cable, instruction and warrantee card complete with requisite poor english and 12 coloured stickers for the sides of the mod. They call them "leather" stickers and the only thing I can say is how bad I feel for the poor plastic cows who gave their lives of grazing and frolicking on artificial astroturf to provide these luxuries for our mods. The colour and texture options of these stickers allows one to customise thier mod and add a personal touch. Personally, only 2 made sense for me, the black and silver patterns were nice. Some of the other colour combos didn't make me fall in love, these included a dark chocolate brown (not with black and red), sparkly gold (not a leprechaun), avocado green (babyfood, anyone?) and chipboard (yes, frikken chipboard dude...) So, red and black was the way to go.


Hopped in the car and shot off to the local vape store for some shiny new batteries, and walked out 1 kidney lighter... 4 brand new batteries are quite a solid hit to ones vape budget. Could have ordered online for cheap, but I am an impatient kinda guy... I chose the tesiyi 45A 3000mah. This mod is capable of running with only 2 batteries but wheres the fun in that. It looks like its a dual parallel-series setup, ie (2 batteries in parallel) x 2 pairs in series. Unlike the rx2/3, the size of this monster stays the same for 2 or 4 battery mode so the only significant change is the weight.


First impressions are rather good. The mod is big, and i mean big... can just about wrap my hand around it so middle finger touches thumb. The feeling in my hand is comfortable though and i am able to reach the fire button quite well. This one, however, is not for the petite ladies. Speaking of the ladies, finish on the mod feels nice but i might look into getting some rubbery protection soon. The bottom battery door sits nice and flush with the mod. The slide effort is quite easy though so could work itsself loose in a bag/pocket (tough to see it fitting in one though). Will need to check before pulling it out. The operation buttons do feel nice and tight with no noticiable rattle and a very positive click. The oled screen does seem rather small for such a large mod, but it will do the job of displaying the required information just fine.



The mod has basic functions for tc for ni, ss and ti. Also has a power mode with 4 customisable settings (hard, normal, soft and user) including customisable power delivery in the first 3 seconds of vaping. A 180 degree rotatable display will make it comfortable for left and right handed vaping. Software is ugrade friendly so improvements can be gained. Other stats seem fairly similar to whats out there currently, but will list anyway, vaping up to 9v, 50A, 315w, in the resistance range of 0.06-3 ohm. Good luck to those who choose to test those limits.

Wicked and coiled 2 avo 24 bfs identically for the functionality test vs the wismec rx2/3. Both running a dual coil 7 wrap twisted ni80 build coming in at 0.2 ohm on wismec, (0.19 on maxo). The 24 atty sits quite nicely on the mod but due to the offset 510, anything over 26mm will cause overhang. In normal mode, I can't tell the difference between the 2 when running at 60w. Setting up the preheats the same also yeilded the same results. The customisation options on the maxo are a bit more varied however so can tweak it a bit more. The hard and soft modes just felt like the mod hit hard first and dropped lower and hit soft first and built up respectively. I assume tc will also then be similar but I don't use tc so someone else will have to test unless you really feel like giving me some tc wire (blew my months vape budget on batteries, go figure...)

Pro's
1) promises excellent battery life whether you vape consevatively or like a crazed demon goat beast!
2) decent build quality
3) faultless performance so far with what I have tested
4) you almost always win the "mine is bigger than yours" contest

Cons
1) large mod, tiny screen.
2) centred 510 would have allowed up to 40mm atty (not complaining, 24 is the biggest I got...)
3) funny sticker options
4) you may win the "mine is bigger than yours" contest but it does mean the ladies will think you are compensating

In conclusion, you need fairly deep pockets with this mod, a) to power it and b) to house it. People will make jokes about you and it... (is that a maxo in your pocket or did I suddenly become super hot lesbian twin pornstars with a .................. fetish). In the end, it won't matter cause you can cover them in clouds all day... and night... and the next day... and the night following that.........

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (31/10/16)

Love the review bud.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (1/11/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Yay! Was out for lunch today and returned home to find a bright yellow package greeting me. A very big thank you goes out to @Heaven Gifts for this mod as it was won in a giveaway competition. The delivery was super fast and professional.
> View attachment 73677
> 
> In it, I found myself a brand new iJoy MAXO mod. The packaging is nice and clean with very little fussiness. In your box, you will find the mod, a charging/software update cable, instruction and warrantee card complete with requisite poor english and 12 coloured stickers for the sides of the mod. They call them "leather" stickers and the only thing I can say is how bad I feel for the poor plastic cows who gave their lives of grazing and frolicking on artificial astroturf to provide these luxuries for our mods. The colour and texture options of these stickers allows one to customise thier mod and add a personal touch. Personally, only 2 made sense for me, the black and silver patterns were nice. Some of the other colour combos didn't make me fall in love, these included a dark chocolate brown (not with black and red), sparkly gold (not a leprechaun), avocado green (babyfood, anyone?) and chipboard (yes, frikken chipboard dude...) So, red and black was the way to go.
> ...


Good review. I have been waiting for my gold version to arrive,from presale at gearbest thinking I'd be the first kid on my block to have one.WRONG, I heard that ijoy can't keep up with the demand on these so they should be popular. I 've heard the term"relo"killer bandied about.That said I need another mod like another heart attack but the gear junkie in me can't say no.So far the few reviews I've seen have been stellar.Enjoy your Maxo, I look forward to receiving mine.BTW, I am unfamiliar with the brand of battery you are using and if I'm not mistaken they read 45amp.Interesting.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (1/11/16)

kev mac said:


> Good review. I have been waiting for my gold version to arrive,from presale at gearbest thinking I'd be the first kid on my block to have one.WRONG, I heard that ijoy can't keep up with the demand on these so they should be popular. I 've heard the term"relo"killer bandied about.That said I need another mod like another heart attack but the gear junkie in me can't say no.So far the few reviews I've seen have been stellar.Enjoy your Maxo, I look forward to receiving mine.BTW, I am unfamiliar with the brand of battery you are using and if I'm not mistaken they read 45amp.Interesting.



We all understand the 45A thing is a minor exaggeration. The battery mooch tested the 40A version and found CDR around 20A+. Not gonna run these guys close to 20A though. Just hoping the 3000mah is not an inflated number.


----------



## kev mac (1/11/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> We all understand the 45A thing is a minor exaggeration. The battery mooch tested the 40A version and found CDR around 20A+. Not gonna run these guys close to 20A though. Just hoping the 3000mah is not an inflated number.


Thanks, I wasn't doubting your battery knowledge,it was kind of retoricial.lol


----------



## Quakes (1/11/16)

Nice review. Thanks.


----------



## kev mac (15/11/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Yay! Was out for lunch today and returned home to find a bright yellow package greeting me. A very big thank you goes out to @Heaven Gifts for this mod as it was won in a giveaway competition. The delivery was super fast and professional.
> View attachment 73677
> 
> In it, I found myself a brand new iJoy MAXO mod. The packaging is nice and clean with very little fussiness. In your box, you will find the mod, a charging/software update cable, instruction and warrantee card complete with requisite poor english and 12 coloured stickers for the sides of the mod. They call them "leather" stickers and the only thing I can say is how bad I feel for the poor plastic cows who gave their lives of grazing and frolicking on artificial astroturf to provide these luxuries for our mods. The colour and texture options of these stickers allows one to customise thier mod and add a personal touch. Personally, only 2 made sense for me, the black and silver patterns were nice. Some of the other colour combos didn't make me fall in love, these included a dark chocolate brown (not with black and red), sparkly gold (not a leprechaun), avocado green (babyfood, anyone?) and chipboard (yes, frikken chipboard dude...) So, red and black was the way to go.
> ...


I anxiously waited through all the delays until Gearbest finally shipped my Maxo which I preordered for what I thought was a good price at $44.00.Well it arrived in the mail a couple of hours ago and with great anticipation I opened the box and inserted 4 new Samsung batteries put on an atty to have that first vape.It was set at a default of 30watts which seemed a good starting point.The moment of truth , wow! That was hot! I thought it was 300w! So I fiddled with it a bit and guess what? Mine is defective , I can't vape much over 10watts with out burning my cotton or mouth.So I guess I will have to send it back,so much for saving a few bucks.But that's the way my luck's been running lately. However things could be much worse I guess. Thanks for letting me vent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (20/11/16)

Sorry for your problems @kev mac, mine has been kicking at a solid 80w and performing extremely well even after a fairly heavy drop the other day. Tiny paint chip on the battery door and that's all I can complain about.


----------



## kev mac (21/11/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Sorry for your problems @kev mac, mine has been kicking at a solid 80w and performing extremely well even after a fairly heavy drop the other day. Tiny paint chip on the battery door and that's all I can complain about.


Glad you're digging yours. I am happy to say Gearbest came through big for me by sending me a replacement (picked red this time,never had a red mod)for free and told me to keep the defective mod. I figure maybe I can try to reboot it when upgrading is offered. I thought it is a cool mod when I ordered it and it's gotten really good reviews on line.So a happy ending for me!


----------

